# DT burrow substrate???



## Oogie (Mar 12, 2009)

what kind of substrate should i put in my future DT's dog house burrow? should there be any moisture in it?

details of the dog house, atm...2'x2'x2', wood (including floor, which does not rest on the ground), i laid down a layer of plastic carpet runner and 3/4" thick heavy-duty foam mat (to help with insulation), have a 100w ceramic heater attached to thermostat running 24/7 (right now, it's keeping the temps at 80...but i don't know the proper temp to keep it at???).


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 13, 2009)

I have two desert tortoise habitats. In one I placed a large dog house under a tree then filled the dog house with leaves. In the other I built a "dog-house-type" hide out of cinder blocks and filled it with sand. In both of the houses, the tortoises walk into the house and on top of the cover, and don't use it to burrow at all. They just stay on top. So in my opinion, if there is a floor that can't be dug into, its not necessary to provide any kind of substrate for them to dig into, because they won't. Just make it easy for you to keep clean. A desert tortoise wants to dig down into the ground, and when he can't dig, he will just find a secure corner and stay there on top of the floor.

Yvonne


----------



## Oogie (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks!!


----------



## Laura (Mar 13, 2009)

And if he is IN a dog house or something.. that IS the burrow... no need to dig down and get tired.


----------

